# Another Maltese Mix in Shelter with George



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*USHER*


*Maltese Mix: An adoptable dog in Van Nuys, CA *

Here is another poor baby in the horrible place that pts Clyde the "biter"


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So very sad. Hope someone can reach him and give him the comfort he so desperately wants.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Usher was adopted by a rescue to be treated for Sarcoptic Mange.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Usher was adopted by a rescue to be treated for Sarcoptic Mange.


That's so wonderful,I wish they'd been able to assess Clyde,he might still be alive...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Usher was adopted by a rescue to be treated for Sarcoptic Mange.


Bron, thank you for posting. I was just going to update this post.



michellerobison said:


> That's so wonderful,I wish they'd been able to assess Clyde,he might still be alive...


Michelle, it is wonderful. I too wish Clyde could have had a better fate.  I truly don't think he was aggressive.


----------

